# Dragster Trukk MkII



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, following up on my previous big engined trukk (thread here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=47531) I'm now attempting my 2nd trukk, this time with a monster V8 something or other (I think its a Chevy but I'm not sure) EDIT: the engine is a 426 Hemi from GMP Diecast http://www.epicdiecast.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=357.

Also this time I'm in possession of some big wheels (1/18 scale) so this one will be a 4 wheeled buggy affair, I think.

I'm not too sure as to the plan yet but I wanted to have some sort of realistic suspension set up so I have used some parts from a kit.

Anyway, here's what I have so far, i anybody has any ideas as what to do next I'd be all ears.





































The suspension and the chassis are from here:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Loving that block and the Beatnik kit is awesome.

I prefer the overall shape of this one to your previous build so I am looking forward to seeing progress on this one.

Are you doing anything to Orkyficate the wheels at all like the metal plates they do on the GW ones?

Before I forget to mention it a quick thing on rubber tyres in case you have not used them before, I have found in the past that they quite often react with undercoat and go sticky.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

I think I may leave the wheels as they are (aside from removing the wording). I'm having trouble linking the back and front in my head. The block needs to fit somehow and attach to the diff on the rear axle and, well, I'm playing it by ear at the mo.

I have never used the rubber tyres before so thanks on the heads up on the primer.

I have just made up the rear axle. Once I have done some more I'll get some pictures up.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, update time:

After some thought I've decided to sit the driver to the side of and a little below the engine and then build the back section over the rear axle which will be where the rear axle would have been on the beatnik kit.

despite it looking quite compact and short its about the same length as the standard trukk (I've left the trukk chassis next to it is a couple of the below shots)

Some pics of the parts is approx the right places:




























and one pic showing the real axle:










The axle from the trukk kit is being used as it has a diff on it already and the U shape means the the diff is moved upwards closer to where the drive shaft from the engine will end up being.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, i'm no using the suspension and part of the trukk chassis for the rear part of the running gear.

The driver is going to be sticking out at the side of the vehicle and not even able to see over the engine, but I like the whole Mad Max vibe that gives.

So new pics.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oooh, this is coming along very nicely. Looking forward to seeing what you'll do with the front and the plating around that massive engine and those wheels.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

The engine is going to be pretty naked, I mean why hide it?

When I have the driver's cab and the rear deck sorted I may start adding some mud guards and extra body work but at the moment I think I want to keep it pretty skeletal.

Oh and big exhausts, great big noisy exhausts are needed I think.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting looking conversion so far bud. I look forward to watching this one progress.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, chasiss is almost done.

I removed a spacer between the strut running beneath the engine and I've glued and pinned the rear axle assembly in place. A bit more work and I'll undercoat it.

Pics:


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok I need some opinions.

The flatbed part of the trukk (what carries the boyz) could be either extended out to the rear to elongate the trukk or moved in to make a more squat buggy like vehicle.

If its squat then I'll need to cut out part of the flat bed to fit the driver (as can be seen in the images below)

So I would love some feed back on these piccies:

Long:


































Or Short:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Squat version looks more appealing to my eye, so I vote for choppy choppy. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm with Vash. Make it too long and it'll look too lightly built. A lot of ork vehicles tend to be quite enclosed with very little redundant space in their length.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Cheers,

Looks like it'll be the squat version then. I'll get some piccies up soon.

Thanks again.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, update time.

This sequence shows the spraying and dry brushing of the chassis:


----------

